# is tobacco too wet straight from the tin?



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

hey Piper bros
any input on this query?..I just got some new tins(my first tins,actually) so I've been popping them open,packing them in a pipe and smoking.....should I wait a little while to dry them first?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Water costs less than tobacco, so producers tend to toe the high limit on moisture content. I'd say most tobaccos can use some drying time, tin or bulk.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Water costs less than tobacco, so producers tend to toe the high limit on moisture content. I'd say most tobaccos can use some drying time, tin or bulk.


okay..so, from now on....just pop open a new tin ahead of time and let it air-dry for a while?....any recommended length of time?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I have cupcake holders (the paper ones) that I use to dry out bowls worth of pipe tobacco.

Dont dry out the whole tin just what you need to smoke for the day.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd agree that most tobaccos are way too moist straight from the tin. I prefer all my tobacs on the dryer side... This just works better for me. Not "crumble to dust" dry but dry. Here's a good rule of thumb...

"The pinch test involves pinching a small clump of tobacco between the thumb and forefinger: the tobacco should clump together for no more than a few of seconds and then release itself. If the tobacco crackles, it is too dry. If it stays clumped together it is probably too moist."


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am a newbie to pipes i have found. Rubbing some baccy out for at least a couple of hours. Makes for a much better smoke.:tape:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

It also depends on the manufacturer and the type of tobacco. Certain brands tend to be wetter than others.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

It's very seldom I find a new tin dry enogh to smoke. 

One thing I do with blends I smoke a lot, is to dry out some and put it in another (high quality)tin. If I use long time smoking this and it becomes a tad to dry, I just add some of the more moist tobacco to the tin. This way I have ready to smoke tobacco allways. It's very practical if your not at home.

I often dry my tobacco 10-60 min before smoking. If I don't feel like waiting I place it under a reading lamp or near the fan on my laptop for 5-10 min. Be carefull if you do so.. The tobacco turns crisp fast if you over do it.:clock:


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Depends... I find McC to be more dry than most out of a new tin, but I don't think you'd hurt anything if you let it dry first. Also, its personal preference. I fall into the GLP camp when it comes to VAs, that it needs moisture to deliver the flavor, and since that's what I find myself smoking the most, I tend to like it a little more moist than most.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I've had some too wet, usually Dunhill mixes or cakes/blocks.

Not that hard to fix, take a bowls worth, spread it out on a plate and put it next to a heat source for a half hour.

If it's too dry, load your bowl and lay a wet paper towel over the top for a half hour..

Always an easy fix...with patience 

If it's latakia or however you spell it, then it's always going to be a pain in the ass to light until you learn how to pack it right.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I put a days worth in my baccy pouch the afternoon or day before, most of the time it doesn't need any more drying time. I wouldn't put it next to a heat source though, that could change the blends flavor, unless thats what you are trying to do.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

IMHO, most need some drying. Here's my regimen: 

If it's Rattray's, remove the aluminum tab, & let sit for a week or two with the plastic lid on (smooths out the taste). 

Flake tobaccos (not rubbed out), pull apart slightly (so it looks like shreaded wheat), put in microwave for 15 seconds, let cool & pack.

McBarren's aromatics, dry just shy of crispy.

Most others, I like it so it's not sticky when clumped together, kind of springs back.

The only blend I'll rehydrate is 5-Brothers,I use a water pillow. It smooths out the blend.


----------

